# Stripers come in?



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

When would be a good time to catch Stripers at the "two-mile jetty".


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

i don't fish 2mile, but i imagine it's the same as most of the jersey shore. mid-april to late june, then sept-dec. try livelining a herring just ahead of the rip at the end in the spring. clams and worms work best earlier in the spring. stick to clams after a storm too.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Waters gotta warm up about 10 degrees....


----------



## outcastn41 (Mar 18, 2004)

water needs to warm up into the fifty's then hold on and keep a tight line!

><)))))> fish on!


----------

